

The Unique Merger That Made You (and Ewe, and Yew) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/17/big-bangs/the-unique-merger-that-made-you-and-ewe-and-yew

======
tomp
This is quite some exaggeration.

 _then all eukaryotes—every flower and fungus, spider and sparrow, man and
woman—descended from a sudden and breathtakingly improbable merger between two
microbes._

Except that it happened at least twice - besides the mitochondria (explained
in the article), there's also the plastids that probably have the same origin
(e.g. the Chloroplast - the photosynthesizing organelle in plant cells).

------
MadManE
I thought this was going to be about homophones. . .

~~~
stcredzero
I thought it was going to be about homophones in historical linguistics.

